# does anyone have heartburn?Please help!



## hee (Aug 3, 2002)

i'm new to this forum.i would like to know does heartburn patient suffers from shortness of breath and high heart rate like 103/90?does the patient feels cold and sometimes feels dizzy?Please help!I am diagnose with stomach erosion and not so sure about GERD?


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey, Are you talking about your blood pressure, 103/90? Do you get palpatations (feel your heart beating hard)? What you mention doesn't sound much like GERD. Do you get the dizziness when you change position, like getting out of a chair? Some meds can cause that.. What all do you take?Slacker


----------



## hee (Aug 3, 2002)

no,it's not my blood pressure,it's my heart rate beating.but yesterday i go and see another gp and he said it's normal for human to sometimes beat that fast.i am trying to take different kind of medicines.so,i think that's the contribution to my dizziness.it's not getting out of chair that i do get my dizziness but even when i'm standing also i will feel dizzy!i'm really worried!i'm also trying the agar agar and i think it's works!i can sleep the whole night!


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Do you have anxiety problems? Palpatations are extremely common, but not "normal," but it's often anxiety. "normal" pulse at rest is 60-100/minute, try taking your pulse if it feels fast. It's easiest to feel it in the front of your neck, a little below your jaw line. I dunno what meds you are on but they can cause everything you are having, and so can anxiety. Not to say that meds or anxiety ARE whats causing your problems. Doctors assume that too often. If you have dizziness a lot even when you are standing, it is important to find the cause. It may or may not be serious.Slacker


----------



## hee (Aug 3, 2002)

thanks slacker, last week i went to my gp again.he said that i got the GERD but it was a minor one.grade A according to him.he said that my heart problem could be due to pressure or the medicine.he is giving some medicine called xanax to calm down my heart at night.i was kind of doubtful in taking those medicine as i am not sure what the side effect could be.my gp also suggest me to go and seek help from shrink as it may be due pressure and problems in life.


----------

